# Milk crate / tackle storage



## troyfisherman97

This year for Christmas I was able to get a new kayak. An Ascend fs12t. I know a lot of people give them bad reviews but it has been great for me. Very comfortable, stable, and has plenty of room. I am looking for milk crate or better ideas on how to store my gear. I need the extra rod holders for sure. I don't know if there is already a thread for this but any advice would help.


----------



## CoolWater

I got a black regular milk crate and bought a relatively cheap kit that was for 3 rod holders to mount to it. I think I got it from ACK (Austin Kayak)... it worked perfect. I put a rod on either side and my medium handled net in the middle. I think I have pictures of it when I was going to do a thread about my new yak.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/ultimate-diy-kayak-crate.html

Thank me later! Haha.

I still have to get around to making something like this, but he did a great job on the design/build. Keep us updated if you build something, post pics!

Also, that looks like a great kayak. The best one for anyone is the one that gets them out on the water.


----------



## CoolWater

Pretty sure this is it if you like it.

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/11363/Yak-Gear-Build-A-Crate-3-Rod-Holder.html


----------



## CoolWater

omg Flannel, that thing is awesome. I am totally feeling inferior now!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

CoolWater said:


> omg Flannel, that thing is awesome. I am totally feeling inferior now!


Right!? I go back to that page every once in a while and drool over it...I'll eventually get around to building something like that!

I would build it without the six rod holders; just the two middle ones for the handle, and put a three rod holder like the one you posted on the back of it though.


----------



## troyfisherman97

If you were just doing a simple "original" crate how would you secure your things inside? Not sure how to make a lid.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

troyfisherman97 said:


> If you were just doing a simple "original" crate how would you secure your things inside? Not sure how to make a lid.


Using two or three milk crates, depending upon the design you want.

Two to make a lid with a lip or just a flat lid; three to make a lid with a lip and it's own lid/storage.










Credit: http://www.stripersonline.com/surft...id-instructionsposted-tue-nov-10-2009-456-pm/


----------



## troyfisherman97

Thanks for the help guys. Hope to get it put together this weekend. I'll post pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

CoolWater said:


> Pretty sure this is it if you like it.
> 
> http://www.austinkayak.com/products/11363/Yak-Gear-Build-A-Crate-3-Rod-Holder.html


Also, I know Gander Mountain sells these, or pretty much the same thing; if you are planning on doing it this weekend, Troy.


----------



## backlashed

Here's another you could make this weekend. You need three good crates to do this.

Crate with the top tray open.









Top Tray with the lid open.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

You start your project yet Troy?


----------



## derekdiruz

Never have seen those crates stacked like that. I love it!!


----------



## troyfisherman97

No flannel. Still looking for a black milk crate. I have a white one but something about it doesn't look right. I've checked Walmart meijer and staples with no luck so far.


----------



## robissweet

troyfisherman97 said:


> No flannel. Still looking for a black milk crate. I have a white one but something about it doesn't look right. I've checked Walmart meijer and staples with no luck so far.


You near willoughby?


----------



## derekdiruz

Go to local places that sell ice cream. Aka dairy queen. I was a GM of one for 6 years and we used to sell some milk crates when people asked about them.


----------



## farleybucks

I have used just about every crate, box, contraption out there and hands down I would buy this one:
http://www.nativewatercraft.com/article.cfm?id=66&category=news
it is a bit pricey, but worth every cent. Whitewater Warehouse in Dayton can get you one if interested.


----------



## canoe carp killer

I found a milk crate laying on the highway haha. My kayak has ram tubes I believe they're called, but I also attached pvc pipe to it for extra rod holders when I'm feeling the need. And why not just spray paint the crate?


----------



## canoe carp killer




----------



## Cat Mangler

Really digging the crate ideas. Got 2 and am trying to get one or two more from work if possible. Question though. What is the best way to secure it to yak. I have a SOT with the cords on the back but not confident cords will hold in case of spill. There are a holes where the top and bottom are connected(assume for drainage without having to port). Would strapping through these be alright or do I risk damaging my yak? I was originally thinking of just bolting it to the yak but no go I think because of how back storage compartment is.

Anyways, any help would be nice, whole new world to me. TIA!!!


----------



## Cat Mangler

Sorry. Also, what type of rod holders are best for attaching to crates. Are some readily available to buy, or some I can build with cheap materials?


----------



## chris1162

you can use an adjustable strap and clip like mine, small caribiner, or anything to connect to the where the bungees run through or add an attachment point if needed.


----------



## chris1162

I used pvc cause i had some laying around. But there is premade ones available. Many different ways to mod them too. Make sure to add something to strap down rods. I use those small tie down bungees cords you see in picture


----------



## Cat Mangler

chris1162 said:


> you can use an adjustable strap and clip like mine, small caribiner, or anything to connect to the where the bungees run through or add an attachment point if needed.


That is cool, where'd ya get straps like that? Never seen em like that before. How'd you attach the PVC, I'm assuming they're for rods?


----------



## chris1162

They are in meijers sports section. Meant for sleeping mat rolls i believe. Cost about 2$. I bought the metal clips at menards. The pvc rod holders are connected on inside with small bolts and washer.


----------



## Cat Mangler

chris1162 said:


> They are in meijers sports section. Meant for sleeping mat rolls i believe. Cost about 2$. I bought the metal clips at menards. The pvc rod holders are connected on inside with small bolts and washer.


 Thanks for the help man, total nube here so any and all advice helps.


----------



## chris1162

Cat Mangler said:


> Thanks for the help man, total nube here so any and all advice helps.


No problem man. Ton and tons of mods available for kayaks. Google images, youtube videos, and other model specfic searches are awesome tools. See you on the water soon!


----------



## CPK

Yakattack website and kayak fishing gear are two good ones to start your google search with.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Sorry. Also, what type of rod holders are best for attaching to crates. Are some readily available to buy, or some I can build with cheap materials?


Here is a good vid Cat:


----------



## Snakecharmer

troyfisherman97 said:


> No flannel. Still looking for a black milk crate. I have a white one but something about it doesn't look right. I've checked Walmart meijer and staples with no luck so far.


Check Home Depot. I just picked one up for about $9.00


----------



## Cat Mangler

Flannel_Carp said:


> Here is a good vid Cat:


Yeah had plans on making some in my head, pretty much all the basic ideas of this. Except the flange anyways. Don't have a heat gun but that is a pretty darned good idea, especially if you care about it looking all professional like. Not that I do but, might be cool since most other mods will be ghetto rigged. Lol

Dude in the video is pretty silly too. Is there any recommendations on the angle of mount, will be strapping on the side of the milk crate I'm rigging up straight back, just not sure how high I should elevate the rod tips. Both for transport as well as some trolling if desired. Thanks for the share and help.


----------



## Cat Mangler

chris1162 said:


> No problem man. Ton and tons of mods available for kayaks. Google images, youtube videos, and other model specfic searches are awesome tools. See you on the water soon!


Here's what I've done so far.









Thanks again for all the tips Chris!


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Cat Mangler said:


> Here's what I've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the tips Chris!


Looks good man! If you want to secure your rods in the holders you could cut a one or two inch section at a 90 degree angle from the bottom of your current cut and rotate the whole tube about 30 degrees outward so gravity would pull the reel mount into the new cut. So in order to remove the rod you'd have to rotate it a little to pull it out of the tube. Would stop it from getting pulled right out if it got stuck on a tree branch or something.


----------



## troyfisherman97

I finally got around to finishing my crate. I am very happy with how it turned out. I got the rod holders from field and stream. They are $10 a piece but make it so easy to do.


----------



## Flannel_Carp

Looks good man!


----------



## Cat Mangler

troyfisherman97 said:


> I finally got around to finishing my crate. I am very happy with how it turned out. I got the rod holders from field and stream. They are $10 a piece but make it so easy to do.
> View attachment 188898
> View attachment 188899
> View attachment 188900
> View attachment 188901


That's awesome stuff man, way classier than my contraption. Lol


----------



## troyfisherman97

Thanks guys.


----------

